# STILL LOOKING FOR MEMBERS!!



## ROCKEY (Aug 16, 2006)

We are still looking for members to join our club.  You would think that 2300 QDM acres with power, water, campsites and a lake for only $700.00 per year would interest alot of people but I guess not.  The land is all one tract with hardwoods, tall and short pines, a few 3-4 year cut-overs, 2 power lines, a gas line, and 2 large creeks with several branches that feed them.  To see pictures of camp and deer taken see other threads--"hunters paradise" and "members wanted 2300 acres warren county".  If you are interested send me a pm or email at rockeyces@aol.com.


----------



## AlexPeres (Aug 17, 2006)

*hmmm*

Well I might have some answers for you on this issue.

See myself we had (my dad and I) a lease in South Georgia that we were the lease holders for 10years but every year we ran into problems with members. The list of problems were has follow. Payments past due, members bring guest without consulting with other members especially when the rut was on then no where to sleep in cabin for payed members. Members doing things on land they were not suppose to be doing. ETC ETC. I can go on and on with problems. Out of the 10 years we had to change the group 6 times mean changeing 15 people every year. We would change the people and it was the same ** over and over. 

so my dad and I just got sick of the baby sitting and let go the lease we had. 

So my point is there are hundreds of people looking for places to hunt but just like us they don't won't to join big hunting groups10 - 20 member groups that just brings problems. I myself is looking for a lease of just 3 to 5 members and may have found one that needs 3 members more which will just include the lease holder my dad and myself and onemore person. 250acres at 450.00ea membership pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie can't beat that.  

So this is why I think it's been hard finding people to join clubs now a days.


----------



## Kleaned House Klub (Aug 24, 2006)

I agree with alexis, have been thee lease holder /babysitter of same property in wlkes co. I'm down to 15 members all on the same sheet of music.Hang in there another 10-15 years because they're not making anymore good deer hunting land or clubs...Kleaned House Klub


----------



## ROCKEY (Sep 28, 2006)

WE HAVE ALREADY BEEN ON THIS LAND FOR 30 YEARS BUT JUST THIS YEAR WE HAVE HAD SOME KEY LOSSES.  THE FOUNDER PASSING AWAY WAS THE BIGGEST.  IT HAS BEEN A REAL FAMILY UNTIL THAT THEN SEVERAL PEOPLE WENT THER OWN WAYS. YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN.


----------



## brinkf350 (Sep 29, 2006)

Can you post more info: county,rules etc. I went to the hunters para. thred and did not see anything but a cabin. Albeit a nice cabin.


----------



## pounder549 (Oct 11, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## ugabowhunter (Oct 15, 2006)

any interest in just a fishing lease after deer season??


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 19, 2006)

*hunt club*

pm sent...


----------



## big game (Oct 20, 2006)

u need to post all the info you can so people dont have to pm u  that way you get there attention and interest right then.


----------

